# vermeer sc30tx stump grinder



## Dillweed (Oct 23, 2014)

Any thoughts on these stump grinders? 

I demo'd the toro stx-26 and was disappointed. It maneurverability is amazing, but it was weak on cutting. It's in the same class as the staple Vermeer sc252. My 252 is way faster on going through stumps then the Toro stx-26. 

Now Vermeer makes a sc30tx, which I believe is a copy Toro's stx-26. Has anybody used it?


----------



## mossberg (Feb 14, 2015)

Dillweed said:


> Any thoughts on these stump grinders?
> 
> I demo'd the toro stx-26 and was disappointed. It maneurverability is amazing, but it was weak on cutting. It's in the same class as the staple Vermeer sc252. My 252 is way faster on going through stumps then the Toro stx-26. View attachment 375411
> View attachment 375412
> Now Vermeer makes a sc30tx, which I believe is a copy Toro's stx-26. Has anybody used it?






Noticed its been a few months since this post but I'm looking for some of the same information. Iv been running the sc30tx since march of 2014. I went into it with no prior knowledge about the grinders or business in general. Anyone else out there ran the 30tx?


----------



## stonny9 (Apr 7, 2017)

Old post but I am looking at the same ones used and felt the same thread was best. Gonna be used mostly personal, maybe a few friends through word of mouth and lawn customers. I will also be grinding 40+ stumps for my uncle whenever I choose to do them. The stx-26 has 5x as many come up for sale compared to the sc30tx. I can get a well used 400+ hr stx for $5k-$9k or the sc30tx with 100-300hrs for $10k-$13k. Is it worth that much more for a cleaner lower hr machine plus fuel injection? I have the same kohler in vertical and it runs so much better that my carbed kawasaki mower. 

Was looking at $5k range but from past experiences I always end up going newer/better. Last mower I was looking at used for $2k and ended up getting new for $8k.

I am specifically looking at tracked under 36" width.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Apr 19, 2017)

Vermeer makes a much better stump grinder than toro could hope to make in a dozen lifetimes. My dad had both and he said the Toro is trying to copy Husqvarna model stump grinder not the small one of the same size it even looks very similar with a Generac motor which is superior to the rest it's made by Kohler one of the elite endurance engines. If I was you I would stick Close to the Vermeer or Husky. 
Just my thoughts


----------



## Modern Marvel (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh BTW Vermeer would never copy Toro. It's always the other way around


----------



## rudydose (May 19, 2017)

Ya. I own a sc30tx. It's a good machine for a small company but if you
Are a larger company or are stumping every week I would go with a larger machine for tree extra 8k. The 30tx roses a lot of power because the cutter wheel is hydraulically driven and not belt driven like the larger stumper. I do some pretty large stamps with it but it takes a bit of extra time. 
I rented that toro piece of **** and it was garbage. I didn't even consider it when I bought it.


----------

